# IR repeater question



## JesseMiller (Nov 10, 2011)

Is there a inexpensive IR repeater system on the market that controls up to 5 devices? When I say inexpensive, I mean less than $100. lddude:


----------



## TVReplay (Aug 22, 2009)

I use the Hotlink Pro and have had no issues. I even spliced in network cable to have it go through conduit to my projector. I bought to thru amazon.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Good and its cheap, just use a double emitter to get 5 

http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Electronics-IR100-IR-100-Receiver/dp/B0002M5NNA


----------



## yosturm (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry, not trying to hijack your thread, but I am having issues with my really cheap IR repeater system. It doesn't work with my cable STB, and it seems to be an issue with the frequency which the cable STB operates on because the LED on the IR repeater does not flash when using the cable STB remote.

My question is if anyone knows of an IR repeater system which will work over a greater frequency range? Does the one recommended above?


----------



## bizlee (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, buddy! I am a supplier of IR repeater system in China. We could provide you low cost IR repeater. For large order quantity, we also can customize it according to your request. 

We also provide wireless router, VGA splitter, HDMI Splitter, Alcohol tester, Stud/metal/Voltage detector(DIY Tool)

We welcome any OEM or ODM order. Any questions, PLS feel free to let me know
:sn:


----------

